# Azureus Sex?



## Elliot (Apr 6, 2011)

I held back a nice looking Azureus froglet from a sale last year. I'm planning on selling it as a sexed/probable individual now that it is a year old. I'd like to get your opinions on the sex. I'm thinking female based in the body shape, but the toe pads look male. 
Side:








Top:








Toe pads:








A few extra shots:


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I would say female. Body shape is definitely female. The toe pads aren't as big as males usually are.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

I'd say female too.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Female....


----------

